# [Eclipse] Code completion funktioniert nicht



## thejudge (10. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

bei mir funktioniert die code vervollständigung nicht. wenn ich zb "System." eingebe, erwarte ich, dass ich die möglichkeiten sehe, die mir nun zur verfügung stehen. dies geschieht aber nicht (wenn ich strg+space drücke steht da "No Defaults Proposals"). Google und Forum suche hat mir nicht weitergeholfen.

ich benutze eclipse 3.2 sdk (plugins: window builder + die benötigten plugins dafür)
ich programmiere normalerweise in C# (Visual Studio) und dort ist alles so schön einfach ;D allerdings fängt die uni bald an und dort wird dann java benutzt, also will ich mich schonmal daran gewöhnen (syntax is zum glück C# sehr ähnlich/fast identisch).
hoffe mehr infos benötigt ihr nicht (falls doch liefere ich sie nach) 

falls ihr nützliche plugins kennt, die ich unbedingt installieren sollte, dann bitte mir diese nennen ;D

mfg


----------



## Wildcard (10. Aug 2007)

Eigentlich funktioniert alles out of the box. Ist die Klasse in der du editierst eventuell fehlerhaft?


----------



## Kim Stebel (10. Aug 2007)

Kannst du überhaupt irgendwas compilieren, dass die Standard-Librarys benutzt? Hello World?


----------



## thejudge (10. Aug 2007)

jo kompilieren geht. in der klasse ist sicher kein fehler, da bisher kaum was drinne steht (nur "System.out.println("Test");" und das wird korrekt angezeigt). ich hab auch mal ne klasse mit ner methode erstellt um zu testen ob diese mir angezeigt wird, aber auch dies trifft nicht zu (in der methode lasse ich mir auch nochma eine testmessage ausgeben um zu überprüfen ob da alles stimmt)

sehr komisch.


----------



## zordan (10. Aug 2007)

Hatte das Problem mal unter dem Europa Release.

Schau mal in den Einstellungen unter Java - Editor - Code Assist - Advanced.
Dort sind wahrscheinlich alle Sachen bei dir deaktiviert.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (2. Mrz 2008)

zordan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hatte das Problem mal unter dem Europa Release.
> 
> Schau mal in den Einstellungen unter Java - Editor - Code Assist - Advanced.
> Dort sind wahrscheinlich alle Sachen bei dir deaktiviert.



Auch wenn es den OP nicht mehr juckt: bei mir hat dein Tip geholfen, zordan  :applaus: 

Ich frage mich nur, warum die Haken plötzlich alle weg waren.  :bahnhof:


----------

